# [UK NR] Feet Single - 41.68 - Callum Hales-Jepp



## BillyRain (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice one Callum!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2014)

TPS is better than mine but ELIMINATE PAUSES BRAH


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 25, 2014)

Too much swag.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow I never knew you were this fast :tu


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow I never knew you were this fast :tu



neither did i? i was only expecting a high 40

as for pauses rami, IM TRYING D: though knowing i have a faster tps now i may practice more


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome solve Callum!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah man, you beat my mean :'(


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 25, 2014)

U moves ALWAYS help pauses go away


----------



## CHJ (Feb 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> U moves ALWAYS help pauses go away



but they're disgusting, why would you want to be imprecise and want to lock up deliberately



antoineccantin said:


> Ah man, you beat my mean :'(



MWUHAHAHAHAHAHA i will get single also next time


----------

